# Cooking Supply Stores ?



## pyc2star (Nov 19, 2007)

I am looking for a cooking supply store in the Pasadena area. I've got a huge list of things to buy and I could use some recommendations. Most of the stuff I'm looking for is pretty basic like mixers, cookware both coated and non-coated, and thermometers etc... I'm basically looking for a place that I can get a ton of stuff really cheap along with a few high priced items. Ideas anyone?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Commercial restaurant supply stores....


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

There are lots of places to shop in LA:

Surface (National & Washington Blvd)
- they have everything...cheap? depends on what you're buying If you are a student, they may offer a discount.

Charlies Restaurant Supply (as seen on Top Chef)
- Venice/Western area

Sur La Table
- all over the place. Not cheap, but you can get up to 15% off if you are in the "industry", just ask, bring a business card and fill out a small form.

Cook N' Stuff
- Redondo Beach: bit of a drive, but they have a good selection of things

Bed Bath Beyond/Linens & Things
- for the little things


----------



## tsblo (Jan 19, 2007)

I agree with food pump. I read your description and it lists you as a student, so are you looking for things to include in your kit?
If you work in a restaurant, some of your suppliers may cut you a deal. Talk to them, they may be more than happy to drop a shipment off for you C.O.D.
Also talk to your professors and chefs at school.
Do not! go into those little mom and pop kitchen supply stores that cater to grand moms home style cooking. Usually they are inexperienced when dealing with professionals (I went in pricing trays for work, and they looked at me like I was crazy when I said I wanted to order in a few trays by about 20" by 30" roughly. They looked at me and said they don't make ovens that big)


----------

